# My first set of fine hand tools



## Bill1225 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have been saving and doing home for a while so here it goes

LN No.4
LN low angle block plane
LN Dovetail saw
Starrett 12" and 6" combo sqaure
Brown and Sharp 12" rule
Lufkin folding rule
Copper premium 26" 8pt crosscut
Stanley bull nose rabbet plane
Stanley 750 chisel set
Wera wood handle screwdrivers
hand made ash mallet

http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h365/WildBill1225/1321938562.jpg


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Fine looking set of tools, congrats.


----------



## Bill1225 (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Byron (Nov 19, 2011)

Im hopefully getting a LN 3 or 4 for christmas, Im jealous. Im getting a high angle frog though. Quite a repertoire you have there

This is the plane I really wanted, its INCREDIBLE! Made by Stephen Thomas


----------

